# Which Bach fugue has the most voices/parts?



## Oliver

Is four the maximum? Keyboard only of course.


----------



## KenOC

"Many musicians consider the six-voice ricercare from 'The Musical Offering' to be his greatest fugue, and I would choose this as the most significant piano work of the millennium, as it is perhaps the first piece composed for the recently invented piano -- at least, the first piece that a composer knew would certainly be played on a piano." --Charles Rosen

http://www.nytimes.com/1999/04/18/magazine/best-piano-composition-six-parts-genius.html


----------



## Oliver

KenOC said:


> "Many musicians consider the six-voice ricercare from 'The Musical Offering' to be his greatest fugue, and I would choose this as the most significant piano work of the millennium, as it is perhaps the first piece composed for the recently invented piano -- at least, the first piece that a composer knew would certainly be played on a piano." --Charles Rosen
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1999/04/18/magazine/best-piano-composition-six-parts-genius.html


Ah, I didn't think that was a keyboard work. Thanks.


----------



## Chordalrock

Having more parts doesn't necessarily make it more complex though. Composers tend to simplify their texture when they add more voices. They can also just give rests to one or two voices most of the time.

Anyway, one of my favorite Bach fugues is the five-part fugue in C sharp minor from book 1 of the WTC.


----------



## quietfire

I can barely handle two voices, let alone six! Jeez.


----------



## Bettina

quietfire said:


> I can barely handle two voices, let alone six! Jeez.


I know what you mean! I always feel like I don't have enough fingers (or maybe it's brain cells) to play so many voices. Division of labor is necessary: I frequently get together with a friend to play through Bach fugues...I do one hand and my friend does the other! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I know what you mean! I always feel like I don't have enough fingers (or maybe it's brain cells) to play so many voices. Division of labor is necessary: I frequently get together with a friend to play through Bach fugues...I do one hand and my friend does the other! :lol:


Naughty.......


----------



## quietfire

Bettina said:


> I know what you mean! I always feel like I don't have enough fingers (or maybe it's brain cells) to play so many voices. Division of labor is necessary: I frequently get together with a friend to play through Bach fugues...I do one hand and my friend does the other! :lol:


Haha, good idea! I wish I had a piano friend!


----------



## quietfire

Pugg said:


> Naughty.......


Lol.........................


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> Haha, good idea! I wish I had a piano friend!


I have one, we do Mozart for 4 hands, we do laugh a lot also. 
( Sorry if we are a bit off topic.)


----------

